

Why Developers Hate Recruiters - jobmatchbox
http://staffmagnet.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=111

======
jobmatchbox
Here is update on this theme:

Every now and then I post a resume on the big job boards to see what kind of
crap the people I recruit have to put up with so I know why they have
generally lost that loving feeling toward recruiters. Last night I posted one.
The responses make me question whether or not I am in the right industry.

I can't help but ask myself how the hell I chose to work in a profession where
my customers and the people I interact with are going to be judged by the
behavior of my peers. This reminds me of why so many developers get angry at
recruiters. If nothing else, it reminds me why I have not paid for a job board
account since 2007.

Here is a link to my blog post with some selected emails from recruiters who
responded on Dice, Monster and CareerBuilder:

[http://staffmagnet.com/some-really-bad-recruiters-dont-
judge...](http://staffmagnet.com/some-really-bad-recruiters-dont-judge-one-
book-by-another/)

------
devhead
...because they don't know how to test links? ;)

real link here: [[http://staffmagnet.com/developers-hate-
recruiters](http://staffmagnet.com/developers-hate-recruiters)]

~~~
jobmatchbox
Link works/worked, you clicked when a plugin upgrade was in process.

